# Livery in Chorley/Leyland



## CharChar (28 May 2013)

I'm looking for livery yards in the Chorley/Leyland area to stable a horse. It would ideally be part livery or possibly full livery, depending on the price. It can not be DIY livery as I am not able to get to a yard early enough in the morning to muck out, do the morning feed or haylage etc. 
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## ATrueClassAct (28 May 2013)

Sorry not much help as I don't live round there but I know that Oakfield Sadderly have a livery side to the yard? Looks quite nice.


----------



## BuzzLightyear (29 May 2013)

Bluebell livery in Heapy


----------



## CharChar (29 May 2013)

Thanks, ill be sure to check them both out


----------



## Toast (12 June 2013)

There's loads in Chorley, Check out Earnshaw Livery


----------



## Gleeful Imp (13 June 2013)

All depends on what facilities you want! Oakfield - no hacking and surfaces need refreshing
Paul's farm at Leyland comes immediately to mind
Definitely earn shaw's as well, right opposite longton rc show ground
Eccleston equestrian centre
Look on preloved, some adverts there
Bit further out charity farm
There is a little full livery yard in mawdesley my friend has just left (lost her gelding) which could pm you a contact for
There's also a yard on the moss with a fab arena but don't have the contact details for
There's a lot around, but all depends what you're looking for facilities and turnout wise


----------



## CharChar (13 June 2013)

Well, me and my parents are looking into buying a horse for me possibly so I was curious as to where the livery yards in this area are based and how much they ask for. I'm also sorry to hear about your friends loss, I hope she is ok


----------



## Gleeful Imp (13 June 2013)

As a rule of thumb, if you're on full livery, don't expect any change out of £100 a week. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Mynstrel (14 June 2013)

Don't know what's happening with Oakfield but I know the riding school part has recently relocated to Longton EC so if they're still doing liveries there should be spaces.  Or even try Longton itself, it's got fair faciilties and it's not that far out.


----------



## JLP422 (2 August 2013)

Mather fold higher Walton has spaces


----------



## maximoo (26 September 2013)

Moody house have vacancy advertised at the moment don't know if it's for DIY or part livery there in Heapey Chorley


----------



## dizzypip (12 November 2013)

Brookfields EC (Google it) brill yard


----------

